# Keeping Your E-Liquid In Rotation



## Alex (27/10/14)

Keeping Your E-Liquid In Rotation







As you start your journey as an electronic cigarette user, many of you will become frustrated trying to find the perfect e-liquid. Most of us have been in this position before, and then once we do find that miracle vape, we are stuck in this trance of holy vape goodness. But sadly, that vape goodness doesn't last too long until you're on the hunt once again.

Once you have used a flavor for so long, you often think it's losing its flavor or that it just is not what it used to be. In reality nothing has changed about the e-liquid, your taste buds have probably just gotten used to it. Using a specific flavor for long periods of time has been known to leave you burnt out.

That being said, many e-cigarette users avoid this by keeping their e-liquid in rotation. This confuses your taste buds and never gives them a dull moment.




I had a chance to pry Brad Ulery -ECA Writer- from work to ask him what he suggests to keep taste buds interested, "Variety is the key, do not use multiple flavors in the same atomizer, or you will wind up with a gross frankenstein flavor."

This article does not mean I am suggesting you go buy everything in the e-liquid market, but you should keep rotating to have the best experience. There are plenty of flavors to choose from, so switching between flavors should not be a daunting task. Use guidance from e-liquid reviews, fill multiple tanks and put the excitement back in your daily vapes.

Keeping things new and in rotation keeps you motivated and anticipating that next flavor.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/14)

It's bizarre hey. With smoking I could only smoke 3 brands throughout close on 20 years.

With vaping I could not imagine sticking to even a few flavours. I think the only ONE that I would always want in rotation is Blackbird. But I do tend to savour the good stuff - I've had a bottle for a month and only vaped a quarter of it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## ShaneW (27/10/14)

Wise words!

It's very tempting to vape a favorite into the realm of no flavour. I still do it when I find a new winner then it retires into the ever growing rotation.

Only difference is... For me the realm of no flavour comes after about 3-4 mls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Wise words!
> 
> It's very tempting to vape a favorite into the realm of no flavour. I still do it when I find a new winner then it retires into the ever growing rotation.
> 
> Only difference is... For me the realm of no flavour comes after about 3-4 mls


Okay I'm not so bad but every now and then I tend to do that also then I just go find a new favourite. I've jumped from fruity to desert type flavours now. Hoping that I can go back to the fruity and love it as much again soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/10/14)

When I get new juices that I'm really enjoying I can't help myself and kill them. 

I have found the best way to recover is to vape a rotation of menthol, flavourless and a fruit (like cherry or apple) for 2 days. This resets my senses for the most part. 

Also a nice glass of red wine or a Jameson on the rocks helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

I have 2 Reos and won't go through more than 2 Reo bottles full (10 - 12ml) then I change juice. I have been vaping a while now and never had vapers tongue. I have 2 mech mods with a big dripper and a standard dripper, so have 4 devices and vape them together so always have a change of flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Alex said:


> Keeping Your E-Liquid In Rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had this 'frankenstein' experience over the weekend when changing back from hell frozen over to my adv. Even after thoroughly cleaning my mod and atty. Have untitled devices is key and this is the exact reason I'm looking for a Rda for my cinnamon flavours 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> When I get new juices that I'm really enjoying I can't help myself and kill them.
> 
> I have found the best way to recover is to vape a rotation of menthol, flavourless and a fruit (like cherry or apple) for 2 days. This resets my senses for the most part.
> 
> Also a nice glass of red wine or a Jameson on the rocks helps



That's Advice I will be giving a try running Al soon. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/10/14)

Great thread @Alex

To me, all new vapers should have at least 2 flavours running at the same time
To keep it interesting and also to have a backup

I have a minimum of 4 flavours running at my desk
I vape them all. Sometimes a bit more of one, then a bit more of another. I find it helps me not to get bored.
Also the foavour tastes a bit different based on what your previous puff was. So different sequences are interesting.
It works well for me.

When I go out - i take 2 devices with two different flavours in them.

If I vape the same flavour for more than a few hours I get bored and taste it a bit less.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

